# My baby boy. <3



## Hadoken Kitty (Jan 24, 2013)

This is Oliver, my baby boy! He is a papillon. His fur has grown out, but this is my favorite picture of his ever. He was about 8 months old.


----------



## registereduser (Jul 30, 2010)

ACK!

I was totally unprepared for the cuteness! WANT!


----------



## madmonahan (Aug 26, 2012)

So adorable!!! XD


----------



## Hadoken Kitty (Jan 24, 2013)

Hehe thank you!!! He's a whopping 5 lbs of ankle-biting cuddle-muffin-ness! Lol, he doesn't really bite ankles. :3


----------



## RandomCookie (Dec 18, 2012)

Aaww, so cute!!!


----------



## Hadoken Kitty (Jan 24, 2013)

thank you!!! btw, fluttershy is my favorite :3


----------



## RandomCookie (Dec 18, 2012)

Hehe, I didn't know there where so many people on here that like MLP! X3


----------



## Hadoken Kitty (Jan 24, 2013)

I can't say I'm a very avid fan. I don't like to watch it alone, but I can't always get my boyfriend to watch it with me....I wish he would, though. I want to watch more!!!


----------



## RandomCookie (Dec 18, 2012)

Haha! I love it! Yes I'm "to old for it,"but I have seen grown men post videos about the next episode coming out. :roll:


----------



## Hadoken Kitty (Jan 24, 2013)

Lol, I am too. Whatever. I like what I like. Who cares. If I don't, then what's the point in anyone else caring?


----------



## RandomCookie (Dec 18, 2012)

Exactly. I always say, "why make fun of my life? Your not living it." Well, I say something like that. Lol


----------



## Hadoken Kitty (Jan 24, 2013)

-takes in a super big breath- 
yay.
LOL. I just saw my fish staring at me. I said his name all excited....AND HE SPT HIS FOOD OUT AT ME. WHAT IS THIS!?


----------



## Destinystar (May 26, 2012)

awwwww so adorable, he is in the I want to play mode...lol


----------



## RandomCookie (Dec 18, 2012)

I love when she does that! I also love when she says this:
"All right! Since you really want to know...*inhales* The armscye's tight, the middy collar doesn't go with the shawl lapel, the hems are clearly machine-stitched, the pleats are uneven, the fabric looks like toile, you used a backstitch when it clearly called for a topstitch or maybe a traditional blanket stitch and the overdesign is reminiscent of pret-a-porter and not true French haute couture. But, uh... you know... um, whatever you want to do is fine."
~Fluttershy
Lol 

That is adorible! XD (what your fish did lol)


----------



## LadyVictorian (Nov 23, 2011)

I hear out of the toy breeds they are among the smartest dogs as far as tested IQ and easier to train which is saying a lot for little dogs. Cute little guy, I want a Papillion or an Italian Greyhound some day. I guess it's between having to clean up long hair or short hair.


----------



## Hadoken Kitty (Jan 24, 2013)

RandomCookie:LOL. I loved that episode!!! Her dress especially! She was so beautiful! <3
And yea. Silly fishy. Being all cute and stuff. :3

LadyVictorian: Yes. He is a VERY smart dog!!! Sometimes too smart for his own good!!! He knows the name of each of his toys, and he greets me at the door with one of the whenever I come home. :3


----------



## Fishybitty (Dec 29, 2012)

Oh my, he is so cute!


----------



## Hadoken Kitty (Jan 24, 2013)

Thank you so much!  He is my pride and joy. ^_^


----------



## RandomCookie (Dec 18, 2012)

I saw no flaw in the dress but she sure did! I can almost say it as fast as her. Lol

How many Bettas do you have?


----------



## Hadoken Kitty (Jan 24, 2013)

One right now. I have another baby comming to me though! =D


----------



## Hadoken Kitty (Jan 24, 2013)

what about you?


----------



## RandomCookie (Dec 18, 2012)

So you are getting one from AB? 

I have none right now, I am to busy to take care of one.  and this summer we are moving so I will be busy with all that. *sigh*


----------



## Hadoken Kitty (Jan 24, 2013)

RandomCookie said:


> So you are getting one from AB?
> 
> I have none right now, I am to busy to take care of one.  and this summer we are moving so I will be busy with all that. *sigh*


yea I am. I'm sorry to hear that!  My grandma always gets super angry with me when I buy a new one, but whenever I call her, she's asking me about the one I have now. :hmm:

I hope you can get one soon! Do you have a dog or cat or ham-ham or chirp-chirp? Maybe a ribbit?


----------



## RandomCookie (Dec 18, 2012)

I have a lot of other animals. 
4 cats
2 budgies
And a hermit crab. 

Do you have any other furry pets? (Other than your dog?  )


----------



## Hadoken Kitty (Jan 24, 2013)

I have two other dogs, if that counts!!! I used to have a cat, but I gave her to my mom when she moved. My grandma won't let me have a cat in her house, and my boyfriend is highly allergic....double whammy. :/


----------



## Aleu (Jan 18, 2013)

Aww very cute. Papillions are my favorite toy breeds. (I think they are toy breeds).


----------



## RandomCookie (Dec 18, 2012)

Well I hope someday you can get some more animals.


----------



## Hadoken Kitty (Jan 24, 2013)

Aleu said:


> Aww very cute. Papillions are my favorite toy breeds. (I think they are toy breeds).


Yes! The very best, too! <3


----------



## Hadoken Kitty (Jan 24, 2013)

RandomCookie said:


> Well I hope someday you can get some more animals.


Lol. I don't have the time to watch over them right now, though. Maybe later on! I'd really enjoy it!!! I've had a lot of animals growing up. Ham-hams, fish, turtles, frogs, cats.....I'm probably forgetting something. I almost had a baby cow.


----------



## RandomCookie (Dec 18, 2012)

I get it, it's life.  I had so many animals growing up. I even remember keeping a mole and it got out of the container and scared my mom to death when she went to the bathroom in the middle of the night! XD she had enough then and got a paper towel and took it outside.


----------



## Hadoken Kitty (Jan 24, 2013)

LOL. One time, my first hamster got out at like 3 in the morning. My grandpa went to the bathroom and she was right there standing at his feet. Hahahaha. Thankfully he didn't throw her out. I would've cried. xD I want a ferret, though! I saw this one at my LPS. It was all white with one black stripe down it's back!! That was last year, and it's already at another home now.


----------



## Hadoken Kitty (Jan 24, 2013)

I got a pic of my bubba gurrr!!!


----------

